
In other news : Twitter / Error - ankimal
http://twitter.com/
======
jason_slack
Twitter is down so much lately....what are we to do?

Interesting that a company like Dropbox only has 45 employees and is just so
stable. GB's slurped up and down everyday..

Twitter has about 424 employees and cannot stay up for a week straight it
seems.

~~~
andrewstewart
To be fair, Dropbox has had a few issues with stability as well.

But I agree, Twitter hasn't exactly been rock-solid lately.

~~~
jason_slack
Maybe I just seem to never have Dropbox issues!

Well the only issue I have is that they don't offer more than 100gb without
paying for their Teams plan which is way expensive for a single person. -:)

